# Herbalife



## Elaine Ann (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi, I’ve been absent from this site for a long time. I have gained a little weight, I’m feeling extremely bloated and have decided to try the Herbalife for 3wks (initially...maybe!) . I’m a 68 year old lady with type 2 but I’m insulin dependant and take my basal twice a day and quick acting at every meal. Im quite well controlled following my stroke almost 2 years ago. I am probably about 2 stone overweight but would be quite happy to lose a stone and know I would feel so much better. I’ve started the diet today, I just had my usual basal insulin this morning and a Herbalife Shake, no quick acting insulin 4 hours later my bloods were 4.4. I also had a shake for lunch, 4 hours later my bloods were 5.2 but I was very hungry with our evening meal not due for another 2 hours. It’s concerned me how low my bloods have been after only 4 hours and I’m wondering how others have got on if they’ve tried this diet? Does anyone think I have need to be concerned or do I just get on with it?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 22, 2021)

Do you match your meal doses with the carbohydrate content of your meals @Elaine Ann, or just take the doses that your nurse suggested?

If you are taking fixed doses you should discuss any major changes to your eating plan with your GP or nurse so that they can advise you if an adjustment to your doses is necessary.


----------



## Elaine Ann (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. I’m now 11 days into the diet. I’m feeling pretty stupid and ripped off! I’ve been very gullible I hate to say to the cost of £130 . After one week I’ve lost no weight whatsoever, I feel devastated but that said I am not feeling as bloated.
As time has gone on my bloods have actually been fine allowing me to manage without basal insulin both at breakfast and lunchtime. Due to the lack of fibre i have unfortunately become extremely constipated. I am going to continue with the two shakes a day until next Monday then I will have been on it for two weeks. I have no intention of buying anymore of the products. I feel very silly and I’m so sorry to have troubled you. ☹️


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 23, 2021)

Elaine Ann said:


> Thanks for your reply. I’m now 11 days into the diet. I’m feeling pretty stupid and ripped off! I’ve been very gullible I hate to say to the cost of £130 . After one week I’ve lost no weight whatsoever, I feel devastated but that said I am not feeling as bloated.
> As time has gone on my bloods have actually been fine allowing me to manage without basal insulin both at breakfast and lunchtime. Due to the lack of fibre i have unfortunately become extremely constipated. I am going to continue with the two shakes a day until next Monday then I will have been on it for two weeks. I have no intention of buying anymore of the products. I feel very silly and I’m so sorry to have troubled you. ☹️


Hi Elaine.
Sorry I have only just seen this post, and it's upsetting you have found out the scam the hard way. I lived in Florida USA for a few years where the founder of this company lives, I became an agent for them to try and earn some money until I realised the only money I earned went to others, they are one big con, they also supply agents with a booklet containing the answers to questions asked by clients about the products. It's just like the old pyramid selling. You will get more success from something like Slimming World or whatever.

John.


----------

